# Heat Press recommendation for curing DTG prints?



## creative shirt (Jul 30, 2008)

Operator fatigue

Looking to upgrade to an automatic press due to operator fatigue from pulling down handle.

Anyone with a reccomendation on an air operated press?

Do the air operated swing aways also cause problems with the swing away movement?


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

Just curious what kind of press do you have now?
Reason I ask is that we had a Dk-20 (knight) with pop up. I loved it. Until.......
We added a second press and it a a mighty press. (digital , but no popup).

I have no complaints about the functuanlity of the knight, but the mightpress is ALOT easier to use.
The downward force needed to pres can literally be done with 1 finger. 
The Knight takes some muscle, and I can see where fatigue can set in.
I dont have this problem when i use the mightypress.And also the height to grab the handle for the knight os alot higher than the mightypress, (creating more strain lifting higher to grab it).


Might be something to think about?


----------



## creative shirt (Jul 30, 2008)

I have the Knight with the auto release.

thanks for the reply.




TSW2005 said:


> Just curious what kind of press do you have now?
> Reason I ask is that we had a Dk-20 (knight) with pop up. I loved it. Until.......
> We added a second press and it a a mighty press. (digital , but no popup).
> 
> ...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have used a hix air operated and they work like a dream. .... JB


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

IF you have any dealer of the mighty press local, you should swing by them and see the difference.
Its absolute night and day.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

It might be cheaper to get a tougher operator?


----------

